# المباني العاليه ( ناطحات السحاب)



## معماريون (23 سبتمبر 2008)

ناطحة السحاب 
هي مبنى شديد الإرتفاع 

لايوجد تعريف رسمي لناطحة السحاب
إلا أنه أحياناً يعد إرتفاع المبنى 150 متر مؤهلاً له بأن يطلَق عليه اسم ناطحة سحاب
و يعد الشكل و المظهر من الخصائص الأخرى للمبنى التي تؤهله لأن يطلق عليه اسم ناطحة سحاب

هناك مشروع في الطريق لرجل اعمال ويستشير حول نجاح المشروع
خصوصا ان المشروع مقترح في مدينة سكانها لايتجاوز خمسمائة الف نسمه


الموضوع للنقاش​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*اكبـــــر ناطحة سحاب على مر التــــاريخ ..!!! تحت الانشـــاء!!!..*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـــم
_____

احب اقدملكم _اكبر برج فى العالم_ :76:
وهو برج x-seed
إرتفاع البرج : 4000 م ( _4 كم_ ) :10:
عدد الطوابق : 800 طابق تقريبــــاً:81:
المساحة: ضعف ولاية تكساس:80:
مدة الإنجاز: تصل إلى 30 عاما. 
يستوعب من السكان : 500,000 الى 1,000,000 شخص تقريبـــاً 
أطلق عليه اسم (X - seed tower ) 
وسيتم تشييده في خليج طوكيو على شكل جبل يشبه جبل فوجي ياما الشهير 
ووصفت بعض الشركات الهندسية والاستشارية البرج بأنه «عمل مجنون» لأنه يجنح إلى مستويات غير معقولة لم تصل إليها التقنيات الهندسية والمعمارية في العالم كله.
















































Skyscraper enthusiasts who thought that the Japanese are beginning construction on “X-Seed 4000,” an 800-story building envisioned by Taisei Construction Corporation, will be disappointed to learn that the project is nowhere near execution—despite recent reports that suggested otherwise.

“It was never meant to be built,” says Georges Binder, managing director of Buildings & Data, which compiles data on buildings worldwide. “The purpose of the plan was to earn some recognition for the firm, and it worked.”
Taisei conceived X-Seed 4000, a building 4,000 meters high, during the 1990s. At its base in Tokyo’s harbor, the super-tall skyscraper would span more than two square miles. A circle of wide, habitable pillars would house more than a half-million people in 750 million square feet of residential and office space. These pillars would support a soaring, teepee-like frame reaching a height of 13,123 feet at its “peak”—some 700 feet taller than Japan’s Mount Fuji, whose profile reportedly inspired the building’s shape. Environmental control systems would need to account for changes in atmospheric pressure and wind speed at higher altitudes.
Speculation that Taisei was moving forward with X-Seed began on August 20, when InHabitat.com contributor Kate Andrews wrote a blog about the rivalry between the Sears Tower and Taipei 101 for the status of the world’s tallest building. X-Seed, she wrote, could beat them both—not to mention the world’s current tallest building, Burj Dubai. Although Andrews noted that X-Seed was unlikely to move forward, the story exploded on the Internet and morphed into an urban legend. Within three days, dozens of reputable sites, including SciFi.com, reported that X-Seed could soon be underway. The project even earned a spot in the Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat’s newsletter.
But RECORD has confirmed that reports of impending construction are simply tall tales. “(X-Seed) is on the shelf now,” says Shohei Ogawa, a manager in the planning department of Taisei’s international division. “It was our dream proposal for the technological advances we thought could happen in the future.”
These advances are not as far off as they might seem. “From an engineering point of view, most spans and heights are possible,” observes Eric Howeler, an architect and author of _Skyscraper: Vertical Now_. But “feasibility,” he adds, presents a serious obstacle. Securing the necessary financing, which by some estimates could exceed more than $1 trillion dollars, would prove difficult—not to mention obtaining the permits to build a structure of such magnitude, since few people would likely want a two-mile high skyscraper for a neighbor. “Tall buildings create a downdraft at their bases, and cast long shadows,” Howeler says.
One of the most daunting problems, adds Carol Willis, director of the Skyscraper Museum in New York City, is to make so massive a structure convenient to navigate for the people inside. Indeed, as one reader on AcceleratingFuture.com wondered, how long would a person on the 800th floor need to wait for an elevator?

___

ولكم 
تحيــــــاتى
:56:
وباالتوفيـــــــق لك اخ 
معمـــاريون
:20:
موضوع رااااائـــ،ـ،ـ،ـ،ـ،ــــع
:75:​


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (24 سبتمبر 2008)

أهلاً بك يا معماريون ،، وكل عام وأنتم بخير ،،
كما قلت ، لا يوجد تعريف دقيق متعاوف عليه لما يجب ان تكون عليه ناطحة السحاب ،، على ذمة الويكيبيديا فإن المسألة تتعلق بالمدينة نفسها وارتفاع المبنى بها ، فإن كان المبنى مؤثرا في الارتفاع الواضح في خط السماء في المدينة ، جاز ان يطلق عليه ناطحة سحاب حتى ان مبنى من ارتفاع ثمانين متر يمكن ان يطلق عليه ناطحة سحاب بشرط ان يكون ارتفاعه واضحا عن ما حوله من مباني (للإستزاده). الا ان موقع ناطخات السحاب ، يحدد المباني المرتفعة في الاحصائية التي اوردها عن المدن والمباني المرتفعة بها عن ارتفاع إثناعشر دور او خمسة وثلاثين متر فأكثر (للإستزادة) ، وقد اورد ان في مدينة دبي عدد 338 مبنى مرتفع حسب تصنيفه للمباني العالية الارتفاع ، بينما عدد سكانها حوالي مليون وسبعمائة الف نسمة ، والقاهرة بها 140 مبنى مرتفع وعدد سكانها يقتربون من الاحد عشر مليون ، في الوقت الذي يبلغ فيه عدد المباني المرتفعة في مدينة ميامي بيتش 155 مبنى بينما عدد سكانها لم يصل الى تسعين الف نسمة.

بالنسبة للمستشير ، فإن الموضوع - في نظري - يحتاج الى دراسة جدوى قبل اي شئ ، عندما يحقق المبنى الاهداف التي من اجلها تم بناءه ، فإن المصمم بذلك يكون قد نجح في مهمته.


----------



## معماريون (24 سبتمبر 2008)

فيصل الشريف
وائل ايراجون
ممنون لكم وتشريفكم للموضوع 

احب اضيف ماهي الدوافع لانشاء ناطحات السحاب
هل هي من العوامل الاقتصاديه المتطلبه 
ام انها تعد من القوى والمراكز الاقتصاديه لبعض المدن وهناك مقومات لها

ام انها تنبع من فكرة من مستثمر​


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (24 سبتمبر 2008)

اعتقد من وجهة نظري ان هناك عدة دوافع:
1-دوافع تتعلق بقيمة الارض، وبالتالي يحدث تكثيف للانشطة وحل البرنامج المعماري حلا رأسيا ....وهو ما حدث بطوكيو وبعض العواصم الاوروبية ،،،،،،
2-دوافع تتعلق بالرمزية، والتعبير عن القوة الاقتصادية للدولة او المدينة التي تبني بها ناطحة السحاب، واعتقد ان هذا ما يحدث في دبي، فزائر دبي سيجد مئات ناطحات السحاب، وعند عمل حساب بسيط لعدد الادوار والوحدات والمساحات وعدد السكان والزائرين سيجد انه لم تكن هناك حاجة ملحة لعمل كل هذه الارتفاعات الشاهقة......
واعتقد ان المعماري لوكوربوزييه عندما زار الولايات المتحده وشاهد الابراج الشاهقة قال انه لم يشاهد معمارا انما شاهد رسومات بيانية لمعدلات اقتصادية اكثر منها معمارا يعيش فيه الانسان ويتعايش معه.....

واعتقد ان ما نشاهده اليوم من اعلي ابراج في العالم ما هو الا تجارب يقوم بها معماريون ومهندسون انشائيون، وان كانت النتيجة مبهرة الا ان الدواعي من ورائها غير ملحة .....
والله اعلم


----------



## معماريون (25 سبتمبر 2008)

احمد رضوان 
حضوركم شرفنا فاهلا

اعجبني المعماري لوكوربوزييه ورايه عن المباني العاليه
فعلا خط السماء في نهاية المباني للعواصم العربيه يجب التنبه له معماريا قبل ان
يكون رسم بياني حلوه رسم بياني ليس مستغرب من لوكربوزيه مصمم فيلا سافوي


قد استنتج من السطر الاخير ان هناك تنافس عالمي بين اصحاب المهنه ايضا علاوة على التجاريون
وهو ما احدث هذه الرسوم البيانيه​


----------



## hossam beltagy (27 فبراير 2010)

أريد المساعدة لعمل بحث عن الأنظمة الأنشائية الواسعة


----------



## alwsh1 (2 مارس 2010)

مثل شبام حضرموت
اقدم ناطحات سحاب


----------



## hananfadi (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا موضوع يستاهل التقييم


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (3 مارس 2010)

http://www.ctbuh.org/Home/tabid/53/language/en-GB/Default.aspx
الموقع دة ممتاز 
يحوي دراسات وابحاث ومعلومات تفيد المهتمين بهذا الموضوع
ارجو الاطلاع عليه


----------



## معماريون (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورين جميعا

وللاخت دكتورة معمارية على الموقع الرائع


----------

